# Motul's Explanation of Synthetic Base Oils



## hiupaus (Nov 18, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> An excellent read from a source you wouldn't expect me to promote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice post and link.i am interesting


----------

